# The affliction continues - Bought another Beretta!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Got my 2nd Beretta 92A1 - Now I have 2 of each model 

The Beretta saga continues....


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Got my 2nd Beretta 92A1 - Now I have 2 of each model


That's sad. Oh, I thought you had more! :mrgreen:


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> Got my 2nd Beretta 92A1 - Now I have 2 of each model . . .


Why am I not surprised ?
It took me a while, but I have finally got you figured out.

Arranging all those Berettas for fantastic photos is a full-time artistic endeavor occupying all your waking moments.
And you probably wake up in a cold sweat thinking "OMG, I just dreamed there is a better way to arrange them". :anim_lol:

Actually, I'm just jealous. :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Why am I not surprised ?
> It took me a while, but I have finally got you figured out.
> 
> Arranging all those Berettas for fantastic photos is a full-time artistic endeavor occupying all your waking moments.
> ...


Ok, you got me figured out. I am embarrassed. You are correct - that is my total motivation


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice collection I must say Shipwreck


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spanish073187 said:


> Very nice collection I must say Shipwreck


Thanks  :mrgreen:


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice stop sign!


----------



## Redleg (May 13, 2011)

I feel poor. I only have 3!


----------



## Avanbrick (May 19, 2011)

Great collection! What is your opinion of the Storm?


----------

